
Show HN: WiFire – Easy WiFi Sharing for smartphones and laptops - ravipratapm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOc9WcgiFzs
======
ravipratapm
WiFire auto-generates WiFi passwords for each user so that they're always
random and not tied to actual user passwords from a critical service.

